# Microfiber dusters



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Dusting is my least favorite chore. I always put it off til last, and ends up waiting until the following week. 

I've heard about these ostrich feather dusters online. But they're expensive. $15 for a duster?! I wasn't even looking, but at Kroger yesterday I saw that they had microfiber dusters. They look similar to the Swiffer dusters, just made from microfiber and are washable. I've never used the swiffers, as I'm not into the whole disposable products thing. While some polish and rag does fine, I have the feeling that if I had a "tool" it would be easeier and maybe a little less drudgery to get my dusting done. Faster is better here, too.

Has anyone used any of these? Are they worth it?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I LOVE my microfiber cloths! I don't have the handle and such, just the cloths. They pick up and hold well but let go well when shaken. They wash well. They even polish the silver keys on my clarinet by themselves!

I dust when I vacuum -- that's what the dusting brush is for. . .


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I bought some microfiber cloths at Deals. I love them. I'm another who doesn't like the concept of using something once and throwing it away. I use a microfiber cloth on a swiffer floor duster that I bought at a yard sale.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree that microfiber cloths work well for about any cleaning job. A secret tip for dusting that I learned while working at a hotel: Once a month, use a Windex-type product on you wood surfaces. This will actually repel dust.


----------

